# Lowrance 337c w/ LGC-2000 GPS Antenna



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Took the boat out yesterday to test out the repairs to the lower unit and to try to get in some bottom fishing. When I first fired up the Lowrance unit after leaving Shoreline ParkI got the "GPS Module Not Responding"error message which has been a common thing everytime I turn the thing on after it has sat for a few hours or days. It usually locks on after a few minutes, or in alot of cases, after I turn off the unit and turn it back on.This was the case this time as well, and the unit funtioned normally all the way down the bay. 

Around the pass though it lost signal and I started getting the "not responding" message again. This time, however,the conditon seems to be terminal. I tried everything I could think of as far as unplugging and re-plugging in the anntenna, turning the unit off and back on, checking the connections at the head unit and at the network terminals, plugging the antenna directly into the T-connectorat the head unit. Nothing:banghead:reallycrying 

When I got back home I went to the Lowrance website and went through their diagnostic procedure to see if the antenna was getting power. It is: 11.65 V at the connnector on the anntena. I tried plugging in the other antenna thatcame on my Lowrance 335 and it did not see it either. I then connected the 335to thesystem and tried both antennas, it wouldn't see either ofthem. I guess it would have to be in the network connections. It has those T-connectors (blue). 

Anybody have similar problems with these? Any advice, other than to buy a Garmin or Raymarine next time?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yea I had a pretty much the same problem....I went to the website and downloaded the updates and installed them in the machine and its been gtg ever since


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I did the updates last year. It may be that I did them out of sequence. On the website it says to install the LGC-2000 update before the other one. I may just reset to factory defaults and do it over (after saving my waypoints of course).

Thanks


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It was the extenson cable.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I usually get to send my LGC-2000 back to Lowrance every few months. Usually that error code is from a bad connection in the cable. I have been through all the updates, rebooting, clearing memory that you can think of.

Mostannoying is for it to set there and blink and not lock in, the LGC-2000 is very sensitive to electromagnetic interference, in fact the last two replacement have received havebeen labeled as being EMC shielded (like that really worked).

Check your cable and good luck.


----------



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

Had the same trouble with mine last year. GPS MODULE NOT RESPONDING. Called Lowrance and went through the troubleshooting and they determined it was the antenna. I sent my old antenna back and for $100 bucks and a 8 week wait they sent me a new one. I hooked it up and GPS MODULE NOT RESPONDING still. Called lowrance and went through the troubleshooting again with them and they determined it was a bad unit. I sent the unit LMS332C and for $175 bucks and a month wait they sent me a new unit. Hooked it up and GPS MODULE NOT RESPONDING still. Went through the troubleshooting with them again and they determined it was the antenna extention cable. They sent me a different cable... the networking type ....for free ....shipped USPS....and I had it in two days. Hooked it up and.....POSITIONACQUIRED!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I may have what you need.

Here is what I have left with MSRP and my price. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>*Lowrance GPS Antenna *LGC 2000 Mounted then removed. 1/2 manufacturer's list price. $125. plus postage 

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Lowrance[/B] Speed pick up for depth finder. MSRP $62.98<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Stock # SPU (Black connector 4 prong female) <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $30<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Lowrance [/B]Speed Temp pick up. MSRP $69.99<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Stock # ST-TBK 2 Black Connectors <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $35<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Lowrance [/B]Speed/Temp pick-up MSRP $109<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Stock # ST-SX @ gray connectors <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $55<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Lowrance [/B]Temperature pick-up MSRP $10<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Stock # T1 2 gray connectors <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $5<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Lowrance [/B]Transducer extension cable (20?) MSRP $25<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>4-pin Gray Connectors <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $12<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">___________________________________________________<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">RayMarine [/B]50/200 transducer. Shoot thru hull /trolling motor mount puck MSRP $110<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Stock # P-74 <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $50<o></o>[/B]<DIV style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in"><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]</DIV><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Humminbird [/B]High speed transom mount transducer MSRP 56.66<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Stock # XT6-20 <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Sell for $28<o></o>[/B]


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, after hooking up the other unit to the system it should have been obvious to me that it was the cable. Just went out and turned it on again to double check and it locked right on. The lowrance manual sucks. the instructions are not specific to each machine and alot of time I just have to go through the menus to find the prompt or item that they say is suppose to be brought up under a different menu.:boo

Oh well, now if I can just get my EP-10 to work right.:banghead Says, that I have used twice as much fuel as I have in the tank.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Alanbarck, I have a 26c lowrance that has been doing the same thing, only some times it works , most of the time, and some times I get, not responding, Is there a place in Destin or P-cola where I can pick an extention cable , I am about ready to try anything at this point,I cannot risk losing the signal

when I amout fishing the wrecks , Would it be possible you could give me acall or I can, thanks


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

<SPAN lang=EN>

Alanbarck, almost the same problem with my 26c Lowrance, however, mine works most of the time. Is there a place locally, P- cola area,or Destin that I can pick up an extention cable ? I am about ready to try anything at this point to get it fixed right,..Do you know of any good electronic troubleshooters in the area,? Would you have time for a brief phone call ? Thanks.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Pangaman, 

I'm not sure I would be much help with locating another cable. In this case I happened to have another one on hand that came with a Lowrance unit on my project boat. If I was in Pensacola I would try The Maintenance Shop http://www.themaintenanceshoppe.com/or George's Marinehttp://www.georgesmarine.com/.

If they don't have it I'm sure that they could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## pangaman (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks alanbrack, Ifound out it was the fuse holders, thanks to David theelectrical trouble shooterone everyone said does a great job, he really does !


----------

